# Official FREE Sessions Search & Win Ski & Snowboard Gear Contest.  $3.00 Free. Prizes



## HollyCarter (Aug 27, 2009)

*Official FREE Sessions Search & Win Ski & Snowboard Gear Contest.  $3.00 Free. Prizes*

This is a free contest being held by Sessions.  Sign-up is Free and they give you $3.00 in redeemable 'Sessions Bucks' when you do.  All you do is search Sessions search engine and periodically you win 'Sessions Bucks' which you then can redeem for all kinds of Free Sessions prizes like; t-shirts, jackets, beanies, stickers, cd's, Nintendo Wii, FlipVideo Camera, gift cards and more.  Good luck.


----------



## tcharron (Aug 28, 2009)

HollyCarter said:


> This is a free contest being held by Sessions.  Sign-up is Free and they give you $3.00 in redeemable 'Sessions Bucks' when you do.  All you do is search Sessions search engine and periodically you win 'Sessions Bucks' which you then can redeem for all kinds of Free Sessions prizes like; t-shirts, jackets, beanies, stickers, cd's, Nintendo Wii, FlipVideo Camera, gift cards and more.  Good luck.



Rossignol version kicks yer Session version arse!  :razz:

http://rossignol.searchpluswin.com/?cmd=sb-register&rb=264618


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry to rain on your parade, but I think these contest are a cheap way for these companies to spam internet forums for free advertising.
If Sessions or Rossi wants to advertise on AZ then they should contact Greg and pony up!


----------



## tcharron (Aug 28, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade, but I think these contest are a cheap way for these companies to spam internet forums for free advertising.
> If Sessions or Rossi wants to advertise on AZ then they should contact Greg and pony up!



I'm not so sure about cheap.  :-D  So far I have saved up about 200$ just from searching, which I do on an everyday basis anyway.  But I agree, it'd be awesome if Greg could get some more cashage for the effort in running the site.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2009)

More drive-by spamming


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

This thread has me hungry for some Spam Chowder..lol


----------



## tcharron (Aug 28, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> More drive-by spamming



You know, I hadn't even noticed this guy had only posted 3 messages..


----------



## HollyCarter (Aug 29, 2009)

Just thought I's mention it.  I won a shirt so far, gave it to my bf.


----------



## HollyCarter (Feb 2, 2010)

Just won a Wii last month and 7 shirts now.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2010)

HollyCarter said:


> Just won a Wii last month and 7 shirts now.



Most interesting.  Out of how many that have been given away?

How did you win seven shirts.  The rules seem rather clear,
" participants may be limited to the redemption of a maximum of one (1) or three (3) of the identical or same prize."

I don't even know what a "sessions" is.
:???:

It also appears that all our Maniac friends from Maine cannot play.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2010)

tcharron said:


> I'm not so sure about cheap.  :-D  So far I have saved up about 200$ just from searching, which I do on an everyday basis anyway.  But I agree, it'd be awesome if Greg could get some more cashage for the effort in running the site.



What merchandise/service did you save $200 on?


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## JacksonGreen (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks, works well for me.


----------



## JacksonGreen (Mar 29, 2010)

I've won 4,000 points so far, saving up for a PSP! ;0)


----------



## JacksonGreen (Apr 18, 2010)

17,000 + pts. now, only 2,000 more for the PSP!


----------



## JacksonGreen (Apr 27, 2010)

Snagged the PSP, thanks so much for the post.


----------



## tcharron (Apr 28, 2010)

JacksonGreen said:


> Snagged the PSP, thanks so much for the post.



Meh.  I'd rather ski gear from the rossi store.  19,000 points gets you near 400$ in ski gear.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 28, 2010)

I love Sessions gear...how did I miss this until now???


----------

